# Trung Thu sắp tới, 5 CON GIÁP này sẽ "tiêu tiền" như đại gia



## Cấn Thị Ngọc Ly (6 Tháng chín 2018)

*Trung thu sắp đến rồi, 5 con giáp dưới đây được dự đoán là sẽ có nguồn tài chính đáng nể trong dịp Tết Trung thu năm nay. Không ai có thể ghen tị với sự may mắn của họ bởi đó là số mệnh mà ông trời đã định sẵn. Họ là ai?*





*Tuổi Mão*

Chỉ cần khéo léo xử lý tình huống hài hòa nhất, đừng để mất lòng bất cứ ai, người tuổi Mão chắc chắn sẽ gặt hái được nhiều hơn tất cả những gì họ từng mong đợi suốt 8 tháng vừa qua. Trời cũng phú cho họ đầu óc hơn người nên khi xảy ra những tình huống phát sinh, chòm sao này luôn nhanh nhạy phản ứng và tìm ra cách giải quyết triệt để.

Dự đoán, bắt đầu từ mùng 5 tháng 8 âm lịch, họ sẽ có bước chuyển ngoặt lớn trong công việc, vừa được quý nhân chỉ đường lại dễ gặp may mắn trong nhiều hạng mục đầu tư. Số tiền tiết kiệm ở ngân hàng của những người tuổi Mão nhiều khả năng sẽ tăng lên gấp đôi, gấp ba trong dịp rằm Trung thu.

*Tuổi Ngọ*

người tuổi Ngọ và Thái Tuế tạo thành vận thế Tam Hợp, hơn nữa cung mệnh con giáp này lại xuất hiện sao “Kim Quỹ” nên cho dù là nguồn thu chính hay phụ đều vô cùng dồi dào. Người tuổi Ngọ kinh doanh, buôn bán có thể mở rộng việc kinh doanh, đầu tư trong thời điểm may mắn này chắc chắn sẽ thu được những khoản lợi nhuận không nhỏ. Còn những người làm công ăn lương, Trung thu năm 2018 cũng là một năm đầy may mắn bởi sẽ xuất hiện cơ hội thăng chức tăng lương.

*Tuổi Mùi*

Người tuổi Mùi thành công lâu bền trong lĩnh vực sở trường của mình một phần còn bởi họ luôn biết giữ chữ tín và không bao giờ thổi phồng sự thực. Họ cương nhu đúng lúc và có cách đánh giá, nhân sinh quan độc đáo gần như là số 1 trong 12 con giáp

Chưa kể tới việc, những người tuổi Mùi còn là những người khá ưa thích mạo hiểm và khám phá. Trước khi bắt đầu một công việc/dự án nào đó, họ luôn tìm hiểu rất kĩ càng rồi mới “tung chiêu” nên luôn nắm chắc phần thắng trong tay. Rằm Trung thu, cung hoàng đạo này liên tiếp đón nhận rất nhiều dự án tích lũy từ đầu năm nên thực sự có nguồn thu nhập quý 3 ít người mường tượng được.

*Tuổi Hợi*

Dịp rằm Trung thu 2018 này, khi tài vận và sự nghiệp đang nở rộ, nhận được sự hậu thuẫn ngầm của cấp trên, những người tuổi Hợi như được “xổ lồng” và lao vào làm việc. Nên nhớ rằng, tiền bạc với cung hoàng đạo này không phải là tất cả, cái mà họ nhắm tới chính là danh vọng và địa vị nên đôi khi, nhìn bề ngoài ta tưởng những người tuổi Hợi đang đi đường vòng, nhưng thực chất đó là chiến lược dài hơi của họ.

Cộng thêm tài ngoại giao khéo léo, sau 8 tháng ẩn mình chờ cơ hội, cuối cùng rằm Trung thu cũng là thời cơ vàng để người tuổi Hợi gặt hái thành công và đón nhận nguồn thu nhập khiến nhiều người ngưỡng mộ.

*Tuổi Thìn*

Càng gần rằm tháng 8, tài vận và phúc khí của người tuổi Thìn càng tiến triển theo chiều hướng tốt. Chỉ cần cố gắng nhiệt tình và liên tục dồn dập trong 2 tuần đầu tháng, cả sự nghiệp và chuyện tình cảm của con giáp này sẽ chuyển ngoặt 180 độ. Mọi nỗ lực và cố gắng của bạn sẽ được đền đáp xứng đáp.

Đừng quá bất ngờ khi tử vi phong thủy nói rằng, rằm Trung thu một loạt tin vui sẽ lần lượt gõ cửa nhà người tuổi Thìn. Càng mong mỏi và khát khao điều gì, chuyện đó càng có cơ hội trở thành hiện thực tốt bấy nhiêu.

Không chỉ 5 con giáp này, hãy xem thêm tại : *http://stylenews.vn/goi-ten-5-con-giap-co-nguon-tai-chinh-dang-ne-dip-ram-trung-thu-2018-632-640-11175.html*


----------



## thienthandangyeu (25 Tháng chín 2018)

không có tuổi của mình


----------



## Sylvan Learning (4 Tháng mười 2018)

thế mà chẳng đúng với mình


----------



## ThichZaiDep (10 Tháng mười 2018)

Thế mà mình chẳng thấy đúng j


----------



## Greenfood.hanoi (17 Tháng mười 2018)

đúng ko các chệ em


----------



## nhoxquy03 (20 Tháng mười 2018)

tiền vào như nc tiền ra ầm ầm


----------



## Metunlun (31 Tháng mười 2018)

Có tuổi của mình mà chưa bao giờ thấy mình tiêu tiền như đại gia cả  Chờ mong 1 ngày được như vậy quá!


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

chẳng thấy j


----------



## Mẹ Bé Hoàng Gia (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

èo chả thấy tuổi mình, chắc mãi nghèo


----------

